# CINNAMON, CARDAMOM AND ALLSPICE



## ladybugladybug (Feb 28, 2011)

FIRST TIME MAKING THESE......I HAVE A RECIPE THAT CALLS FOR CINNAMON, CARDAMOM AND ALLSPPICE IN A CHAI COOKIE.  I DO NOT HAVE CARDAMOM IN HOUSE.  CAN I MAKE THESE WITHOUT THIS SPICE AND GET A SIMILAR TASTE?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Cardamom has a slightly lemony flavor. You could substitute a small amount of lemon zeste if you have it, but not lemon juice. Otherwise you can live without it.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Moving this to pastries and baking general.


----------



## granny smith (Jan 31, 2011)

I replace cardamom with a little nutmeg and a little lemon zest.


----------



## breadmaker man (Jan 25, 2011)

Cardamom is probably my favourite spice. You'd probably be fine to make them without it as it's purely for flavour, not texture but you'd be missing out.


----------

